# The Real Arizona



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://tucsoncitizen.com/the-cholla-jum ... to-sb1070/

Consider sending to your Reps and Senators and demanding support for Arizona.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> University of Missouri-Kansas City professor Kris Kobach disagrees.
> 
> "I think the critics who are claiming the bill will not withstand legal challenge need to read the bill," he told the Christian Science Monitor.
> 
> ...


Here it is, why the AZ law will probably hold up in the High Court, still may be a 5-4 vote but a lot of law experts that the mainstream media will not cover are sure this new law will stand.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes,exactly,the principle of concurrent enforcement plus Sup Ct precedent as I posted in the other thread.
(No reason it shouldn't stand up.The principle of 'concurrent enforcement' allows it when the State law proscribes the same conduct as the Federal law.Premption shouldn't apply.
Furthermore there is Sup Ct precedent allowing State action on immigration issues.See: http://supreme.justia.com/us/424/351/case.html
The only issue is Obummer/Holders inclination to overlook precedent if it conflicts with their agenda.duckp 
guest)
But more and more I suspect the real problem will be the idiotic people and Orgs that want to boycott the State.Hopefully the vast majority of Americans will support Arizona and LOUDLY boycot the boycotters.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

According to Gallup, Rasmussen, and CBS a large majority support the AZ law. Somewhere between 60 and 70%. That is almost double the amount that support Obama and triple the amount that support congress


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> According to Gallup, Rasmussen, and CBS a large majority support the AZ law. Somewhere between 60 and 70%. That is almost double the amount that support Obama and triple the amount that support congress


And thats what ****** "them" off the most.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Boycott the boycotters!!!!!A few friends and i were discussing how to help last night.One idea that is only indirectly related is to urge taxation of 'excess profits' on entertainers(Hollywood/pro Sports etc).These really are 'businesses' that are never mentioned in those type taxation discussions and Lord knows there's plenty of 'excess' there.Maybe if they paid their share they'd have less time to moralize for the rest of us who don't want or need their expertise on these issues.Of course the Dems won't like that,this 'class' are their campaign cash cows unlike the other businesses they aren't hesitant to tax the crap out of-the businesses that actually contribute jobs and necessary products.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The best one that I have heard so far is to sneak into Phoenix Suns basketball games. If Los Suns have no problem allowing illegals in they should have no problem allowing people into their games illegally. Then throw in a free hot dog and beer.


----------

